# snow babies



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hope this works 

http://youtu.be/VyT0arBNdYY


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I LOVED that, jake is so cool as a big brother, he's teaching little ozzy how to dig......... Either that or he's trying to bury him under the snow pile!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I LOVED that, jake is so cool as a big brother, he's teaching little ozzy how to dig......... Either that or he's trying to bury him under the snow pile!


hahaha.... Nick said number one but i was thinking number two!!! :spy: had no one been looking Jake would have covered him up.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

I want a puppy so badly with these! This is both the best and the worst site because of this reason!

They are so cute together. You can tell Jake is at least comfortable with Ozzy being around. Ozzy is also so funny when he chases Jake around! 

I love looking at these videos and pictures. Please continue to post them!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jake seems to be liking his little brother So cute!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you so much Donna!! With a migraine today, this has made my day!! Ozzy is so tiny.. I love him and I love his little puppy silly movements! He really looked like he was learning from gorgeous Jake boy. Jake was being so fun and gentle too.. Even if he did inadvertently attempt to bury little bro! Loved that. Thanks!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love how perfect Ozzy fits in with Jake and Willow and I didn't know I could fall in love with Jake even more. So cute!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww so cute how he copies his big bro x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Adorable! :love-eyes::love-eyes: I have been amazed at how quickly ours are picking things up from their big bros...they know exactly what the poochie bells mean, and whenever they hear them they go straight to the back door! Ok, so they don't ring them but they DO know what the sound means, which is the first step.  They also sit when I'm preparing their meals, because that's what we've always made sure the boys do before putting it down, and we've never even asked the tiniest to, they've just copied!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Donna I have just had to watch this again - it is so cute and so good to see ozzy after his ordeal x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Adorable! :love-eyes::love-eyes: I have been amazed at how quickly ours are picking things up from their big bros...they know exactly what the poochie bells mean, and whenever they hear them they go straight to the back door! Ok, so they don't ring them but they DO know what the sound means, which is the first step.  They also sit when I'm preparing their meals, because that's what we've always made sure the boys do before putting it down, and we've never even asked the tiniest to, they've just copied!


He is also watching and learning. The snow kind of messed up the potty thing but we are using a closed on front porch. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

http://youtu.be/Mw7hKKa4xVE

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> http://youtu.be/Mw7hKKa4xVE
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So cute! Did they make their own path? I love how Jake just cuts across and then hides in waiting when he gets too far behind.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Very lovely. Looks like fun. Lizzie not only wants Ozzy, she wants your snow too. Nothing but rain, rain, rain and seas of mud everywhere here...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Very lovely. Looks like fun. Lizzie not only wants Ozzy, she wants your snow too. Nothing but rain, rain, rain and seas of mud everywhere here...


Send Lizzie my way! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loved the doodle dash - but I couldn't work out who it was doing the dash?? 
Jake and willow? X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Brilliant, love both films, little Ozzy is so cute and confident, I did worry how he would cope with Jake and Willow after being so poorly but of course I should have known he is made of tough stuff!! The doodle dash track is fab!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Send Lizzie my way!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahahahaha 
Just showed this to Liz and she said 'YES! bye!' and she is now off packing


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have an extra room  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Would Lizzie share with me? I'm coming too!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So cute! Did they make their own path? I love how Jake just cuts across and then hides in waiting when he gets too far behind.


My dad did it with the snow blower.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> My dad did it with the snow blower.


Is this your garden??


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> My dad did it with the snow blower.


That's pretty awesome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

LOVED the first video with Ozzy copying jake, he loves his big brother!! And the second one makes me want another dog. They're having so much fun together! How long did they run around for?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> LOVED the first video with Ozzy copying jake, he loves his big brother!! And the second one makes me want another dog. They're having so much fun together! How long did they run around for?


Ooooo I can see Tilly getting a baby bro or sis??? 
She would love one.
What would you get - boy or girl
What colour?? X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ooooo I can see Tilly getting a baby bro or sis???
> She would love one.
> What would you get - boy or girl
> What colour?? X


I always think about it and then talk myself out of it.

I'd get a boy, but maybe a mini labradoodle or mini goldendoodle. A golden one. And I'd call him Dougal  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I always think about it and then talk myself out of it.
> 
> I'd get a boy, but maybe a mini labradoodle or mini goldendoodle. A golden one. And I'd call him Dougal  x


You should! I was so very happy with just Jake but willow made his life. They play and fight and snuggle. They are partners in crime. 
That is my back yard. My poor man's fence. They would run around for hours but it is too cold so we can only give them ten mins at a time right now. 
Honestly going from one to two was the best thing we ever did. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> You should! I was so very happy with just Jake but willow made his life. They play and fight and snuggle. They are partners in crime.
> That is my back yard. My poor man's fence. They would run around for hours but it is too cold so we can only give them ten mins at a time right now.
> Honestly going from one to two was the best thing we ever did.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Going from 2 to 3 even better x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> I always think about it and then talk myself out of it.
> 
> I'd get a boy, but maybe a mini labradoodle or mini goldendoodle. A golden one. And I'd call him Dougal  x


You are definitely getting one, you have the **** the name, the colour & the breed!!
Dougle the doodle is awesome! 
I wanted a red toy girl (thanks to willow) and even knew I would call her ruby.
I had panics about it - and I would wake in the night thinking what am I doing!!
But like Donna says, and others that have 2, they are great for each other.
I saw a beautiful chocolate mini labradoodle in Chester - he was gorgeous, and I saw a HUGE one, and I mean huge - he had a head like a bears- but he was a standard. X
Have you been looking????


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Going from 2 to 3 even better x


To be honest I'm not sure yet. I am glad that Osgood is so good. He sleeps through the night. He is doing really well with potty training. He is active and healthy. He is way easier than willow was. 
Of course there is the puppy stuff I don't love, like the gross puppy breath and the teething. 
But as far as going to 3 I'm not sure how I feel yet. I wasn't expecting willow to suddenly become so attached to me. She is usually so independent. I am sure it will all work itself out soon enough but I do kind of feel like there is not enough of me to go around. I keep thinking of poor Fergus looking up at mummies lap. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

My biggest worries are:

- the cost
- asking my dog sitter to look after 2 instead of 1! 

Does having 2 take over your life even more than having one? 

Xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> My biggest worries are:
> 
> - the cost
> - asking my dog sitter to look after 2 instead of 1!
> ...


No I found two made less work. Evening you need to do you are already doing but with two they will entertain each other. I can leave then alone cause they just hang out together. Food wise they don't eat much. The only issue would be if both of then got really sick. Of course there is more poop

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is not being terrible in this one but you can she her flinch when he moves

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaIdeF_PbhI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDGDWkr0B0Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> No I found two made less work. Evening you need to do you are already doing but with two they will entertain each other. I can leave then alone cause they just hang out together. Food wise they don't eat much. The only issue would be if both of then got really sick. Of course there is more poop
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree with Donna, having 2 they definately entertain each other, and in a weird kind of way it takes the pressure off us. It doesn't stop them being cuddly with us though, they still love their snuggles, and there's nothing more satisfying than seeing two racing around and having the time of their lives out on their walks.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Donna I could watch them for hours x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> I agree with Donna, having 2 they definately entertain each other, and in a weird kind of way it takes the pressure off us. It doesn't stop them being cuddly with us though, they still love their snuggles, and there's nothing more satisfying than seeing two racing around and having the time of their lives out on their walks.


That's what I would love the most. 2 of them to run around and chase and play  and I definitely wouldn't want to lose out on any snuggles!

Anyone know a good mini labradoodle breeder?!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh you thinking of a labradoodle?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I think I would have to go goldendoodle.

Whenever i suggest another dog to my OH, he says "id want something different - i like those goldendoodles we saw"..... then I get all excited, and tell him about all the plans i have for our hypothetical second dog and he says "I dont want another dog. Im happy with this one" and squashes my hopes again =(

He would want a full sized, standard goldendoodle too, which I would be fine with as long as it was on the smaller side of standard! I don't want anything over 22 inches really.

I'll just have to browse for now


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would like a Goldendoodle too eventually when I've room for a bigger dog. I know a couple of labradoodles and goldendoodles and I prefer the personality and traits of the goldens.. They are big sweethearts. Labradoodles are lovely too but a bit goofy and all the ones I know love a good chew!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love Goldendoodles, think they are generally a bit more predictable in looks too, like a cockapoo, the labradoodles vary so much, smooth, wire haired, poodley, shaggy..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna!! You're crazy!!! You don't like puppy breath??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna!! You're crazy!!! You don't like puppy breath??


NO  it is so gross...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> NO  it is so gross...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's the loveliest smell!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Puppy popcorn!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> It's the loveliest smell!


I'm with you on this one. I miss it so. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree with you two. If someone made puppy cologne for dogs I'd spray it on Rufus!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Just like they have new car smell scents, they should package puppy smell scents. Yum!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

But we'd be constantly looking around for the new puppy! Speaking of which did you manage to rid the hall of the odour yesterday?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

When we got Ralph he stunk of wee! And I mean he stunk, his head was the worst - I think the others just weed on him 
I was forever squirting him with a puppy fresh spray


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I agree with you two. If someone made puppy cologne for dogs I'd spray it on Rufus!





Lexi&Beemer said:


> Just like they have new car smell scents, they should package puppy smell scents. Yum!


Ha, funny you should say that. Look at this thread I started in September...

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=28817&highlight=Puppy+popcorn

Puppy popcorn!!  Love it!


----------

